# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Checklist For Business Success

## Vincent

I subscribe to a newsletter by Robert Heller and Edward de Bono called Management Intelligence, but of late it's become a bit boring. I'm now receiving letters that I got when I first joined. The last one I received was one of the first sent to me and I would like to share it with the forum, called, "Your Checklist For Business Success:"




> DO YOU...    *IMPROVE*      basic, measured efficiencies continuously? *THINK*      simply and directly about what you are doing and why? *BEHAVE*      towards others as you wish them to behave towards you? *EVALUATE*      each business and business opportunity with total, fact-based objectivity?       *CONCENTRATE*      on what you do well? *ASK*      questions ceaselessly about performance, markets and objectives?  *MAKE MONEY*-      knowing that, if you don't, you can't make anything else? *ECONOMISE*      always seeking Limo (Least Input for Most Output)? *FLATTEN*      the organisation to spread authority and responsibility? *ADMIT*      to your own failings and shortcomings and correct them? *SHARE*      the benefits of success with all those who helped to achieve it? *TIGHTEN*      up the organisation wherever and whenever you can because familiarity breeds      slackness? *ENABLE*      everybody to optimise their individual and group contribution? *SERVE*      your customers with all their requirements to standards of perceived excellence      in quality? *TRANSFORM*      performance by innovating creatively in products and processes including the      processes of management?If you've scored    15 out of 15, who are you kidding? There are always areas of weakness. At 10    YES answers, you're doing well, but with plenty to strive for. At 5 or less,    your standards will let you down and let down your colleagues. These questions    penetrate to the heart of successful management. They have passed, and will    pass, the test of time.


That's enough business for the year - now it's time for a "long cold one"

----------


## IanF

Vincent 
I feel no.3
and no.10
are the most important

----------


## Vincent

I believe they all have a place in ones business, and at times one check will be more important than the next. It also depends on where your business is in its business cycle.

----------


## Dave A

> It also depends on where your business is in its business cycle.


I was thinking something similar. There are subtle shifts in any business which means that what needs priority attention shifts too.

Also (and this may just be me), I find it difficult to focus on 10 things at the same time. So I'll pick a couple that are the main focus at any given time and just re-evaluate my priorities from time to time.

----------

